# Cannot overclock at all on my Gigabyte M68MT-S2P????



## Tarun (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi guys i have a M68MT -S2P but the problem it i cant overclock it over 5mhz i want to clock it at least 3.3 0r 3.5Ghz here are some of the BIOS snaps it cant even boot at 210 Mhz (FSB)


----------



## Tarun (Sep 10, 2011)

here are my setting after 10 Mhz overclock it just wont boot at it is something wrong in these settings i tried to increas the volts yet it wont boot


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2011)

^^ what cpu+ram+psu do you have ? let us know about this first and also make sure you mobo has the latest bios version installed


----------



## Tarun (Sep 10, 2011)

Ohhh sorry 
Athlon II X4 640 Kingston
 2x2 GB 1333 mhz RAM
 VIP 400w PSU and
 Gigabyte M68MT-S2P


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2011)

asking it agin - it's very important : have you installed the latest Bios version for your mobo ?

your mobo has a old chipset which is not meant to OC modern cpus though the cpu can run fine at stock speed you might not be able to OC the cpu like others did and there's no guarantee every cpu ( even if they are from same series ) will OC equally.

BTW, do post a HWmonitor ( download the app and run it ) Screenshot


----------



## Tarun (Sep 11, 2011)

fine hear u have it is


----------



## Tarun (Sep 11, 2011)

and the voltages of the smps are fine i need to change it ?? +5 VCCH is only 3.60

that pic is aftw installing a 120mm SickleFlow 120 Blue LED Fan with 70 CFM in the front replacing the stock 120mm fan


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 11, 2011)

^^how will you change it??i don't think that you will be able to change it.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 11, 2011)

just pull of the front grill it has push pins in there and remove the 4 screws and replace the fan and again fit back the grill    simple  is there any cooling mods???? pls suggest me if there


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2011)

Tarun said:


> fine hear u have it is



Increase your cpu vcore to 1.3v and post back the result.


----------



## Tarun (Sep 12, 2011)

i current Vcore is 1.3 only that reading was because of K8-cool&quiet technology of amd went ur pc is not in much used  or in other word not used in 3d apps of any heavy application it runs on 800 mhz and under load its 1.3v and 3000mhz


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2011)

^^ push it to 1.4v then and do post a pic of bios volt page


----------

